# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مسيرات في العقبة تطالب صقر بالرحيل

## الحصن نيوز

خرج مئات المواطنين في مسيرات في محافظة العقبة ليلة  الثلاثاء الأربعاء للمطالبة برحيل رئيس سلطة إقليم منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية  الخاصة محمد صقر.
 واستهجن المعتصمون حديثا لصقر خلال اجتماع في مقر لجان المراة بالعقبة  الثلاثاء من اجل دراسة المنح الدراسية لأبناء العقبة المقدمة من السلطة.
 وعبر المشاركون في الاعتصام عن استيائهم من حديث لصقر الى أبناء المحافظة  بوجود شيوخها ووجهائها قال فيه: "ما هو المواطن العقباوي؟ أنا اطلب تعريف  واضح للمواطن العقباوي" دون أن يعتذر لهم، مما دفع أهالي المدينة الى  الخروج في المسيرات.
 وردد المعتصمون هتافات مثل "طاق طاق طاقية من وين جاب الجنسية" و "على المكشوف محمد صقر ما بدنا نشوف ".

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

